# is a 21 pound 14 week female small.



## htough (Jun 26, 2012)

how big do you think it will get.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

How big are mom and dad?


----------



## htough (Jun 26, 2012)

the dad was over a hundred and the mom was average


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Assuming the dog is a healthy weight for it's build, expect somewhere close to mom, but possibly slightly bigger since your pup's sire was a bit oversized.

Try not to worry too much about weight. If your puppy is healthy, it will grow and gain weight as she was genetically designed to.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

do you have a pic youcan post? has the vet said shes underweight?


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I just posted in your other thread. My girl was 21lb at 12 weeks/6 days old. I doubt she really grew THAT much in a single day to make it to 13 weeks. She will be 14 weeks old Sunday and given her average growth rate, I expect her to be at or just under 23lb. So no, I wouldn't say it is a bad weight so long as she is health, active and eating well. Given the parents sizes (Both within normal range), I estimate my girl to be 65-70lb as an adult. So a fairly average/mid-range weight. Mind you, females can be as small as 48.5lb and be within the standard, so no worries if she's not a huge monster. I personally prefer them smaller.


----------



## dgray (Feb 24, 2012)

My 10 week old working line puppy is 19 lbs, if that helps.. Her parents are around 70-85ish lbs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if i see 1 more post about your dogs weight i'm
going to start worrying about her weight.


----------



## AJT (Jun 20, 2012)

htough said:


> the dad was over a hundred and the mom was average


My pup's dad weighed in at 125lbs while her mom was right under a 100lbs. Both parents are from German lines and are fit and lean. My pup at 14 weeks was at/about 21 lbs and was the baby of the litter. I am actually hoping she will not be oversized. 

I don't think you should worry about your pup's weight as long as she is growing at a healthy rate with the proper nutrition -- meaning the right amount of food and not over feeding her with supplements. 

I can totally understand the obsession with your pup's as I was with mine. After reading multiple posts of nutrition for puppies, I'm not worrying anymore about her not putting on weight but quite the opposite. I know I feed her well and would prefer her to fill out over the next two years to avoid health issues versus having her shoot up within a year.

Her final adult is predetermined by genetics. The only thing that you have control over is if she'll be overweight.

Funny how as a society we obsess over weight -- even with out dogs.


----------

